# July 4th



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2009)

To all the Americans on here, a very special thanks to those who've served their country in any branch of the military (including firefighters, EMS, and police). 


My brother sent me this sometime last night (Italy-time isn't the same as Texas-time, apparently!). Feel free to use it/send it/print it, he just requests you keep the credits intact:

I'm walking through the valley of the shadow of death,
surrounded by evil, I stop, I hold my breath.
My buddies are running, shooting, and yelling.
The noise is deafening, the gunfire and the shelling.
I let out my breath, and slowly look around,
and realize that's my body, laying on the ground.
I'm battered and broken and covered in blood,
it's slowly leaking out, turning the dust into mud.
I feel nothing but calm, it's the perfect peace.
Another explosion; my buddy is standing next to me.
The battle finally ends, our guys finally won.
They regrouped, held their ground, and made the enemy run.
The Helo's came in and took our bodies away,
Two more Soldiers earned their wings today.
A bright light shone down from Heaven above
there was a gentle sound, like the wings of a dove.
A winding, golden road opened up before us,
At the end, the Angels sang a sweetly haunting chorus.
We started walking; joining and being joined by others.
The Angels beckoned us warmly, welcoming the long line of Brothers.
When asked who would go, we said "Here am I, send me"
We gave our lives selflessly that others may live free.
So never forget, my friend, the sacrifices we made,
And appreciate your freedom, because the price has been paid.


By,
SFC Jeremy Lowry, 15 June, 2008


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2009)

IMO still the greatest country in the world!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy 4th to all the U Alls out there


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2009)

Salute to all those that struggled and fought for our Independence! My thanks as well to those that still work to preserve our freedoms; whether in or out of a uniform, for all Americans.
God Bless.
Derek


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy 233rd Birthday to you Yanks!  Another 15 or so years, your country will be of the same age as my former regiment, before it shut they down!


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Independance day my friends


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Independence fellas!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank u kind sirs....

Happy Fourth of July.... HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY my fellow Countrymen!!!!!!

Time to go blow some sh!t up now.....................


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 4, 2009)

Badass of the Week: Ken Reusser


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone.

America, Why I Love Her


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2009)

Once again, Happy Fourth of July Fellas.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh hell yeah... just came in from doing the same thing. Time for burgers. Happy independence day my friends! Remember your freedom comes from citizenship and the inalienable rights identified in the constitution. These rights are the rights of all US citizens and are endowed upon us all by our Creator.

Be very thankful. For if you are not, you do not realize the benefits that your past citizens have bestowed upon you and your family.


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy 4th guys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy belated 4th everyone! I spent the whole weekend at concerts. Now I have to make up my 4th of July BBQ next weekend!


----------

